# Found some neat articles on FBI web page



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Survivability of Human Scent
http://www.fbi.gov/hq/lab/fsc/backissu/oct2004/research/2004_10_research03.htm

Specialized Use of Human Scent in Criminal Investigations
http://www.fbi.gov/hq/lab/fsc/backissu/july2004/research/2004_03_research03.htm

Comments? thought they were very interesting.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very interesting! I've always felt some of European countries were way ahead of us on using dogs for scent work.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's also a pretty cool thing I came accross a while back on the FBI site, speaking of search & rescue dogs and FBI:

http://www.fbi.gov/kids/dogs/search/drago/drago.htm


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, Mike.. you only like it cuz Drago is a DUTCHIE! Caught ya! :wink: 
Cute page though!


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I know this dog in person, and he is a very nice dog, all the way around.

And yes, a gorgeous Dutchie. I do not know his pedigree, though.

The same handler has a younger dog as well that just certified, a bitch, from Leiru FR3 and Dana SchH3 (Arras Pegge daughter).


----------

